# Music which is scored for musicians to enter/exit stage



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I'm surprised Ravel didn't direct it like this originally:





What non-avant-garde and non-dramatic (i.e. not opera or ballet) pieces of music have notations in the score for performers to enter and exit the stage during a movement?

Also, general "weird score indications" thread (I suppose the tuning in Haydn's 60th symphony would count, too).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Haydn's "Farewell" symphony leaps to mind...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

If not including avant-garde and dramatic works I don´t recall any, except the mentioned Haydn and examples of ensemble members playing somewhat off-stage. Schnittke´s 1st Symphony is already considered a classic though.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Kopachris said:


> Also, general "weird score indications" thread (I suppose the tuning in Haydn's 60th symphony would count, too).


I have a Frank Zappa piano score in which the pianist is asked to quickly stand up and create a tone cluster with his/her rear end. The indication is _"both buttocks."_


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> I have a Frank Zappa piano score in which the pianist is asked to quickly stand up and create a tone cluster with his/her rear end. The indication is _"both buttocks."_


Believe Mozart did that, to make fun of Salieri. Well, in the movie anyway.

In Morton Gould's West Point Symphony (for concert band), the players are instructed to stomp their feet as if marching. In Enrico Chapela's "Magnetar," the orchestra members rub their hands together to imitate the radio sound of interstellar gasses...


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Passing through Sydney years ago, I bought a ticket to a Sydney Symphony Orchestra concert (a great excuse to get inside the Opera House complex). I don't recall the name of the piece or the composer, but one contemporary work on the program included the instructions that it was to be performed with the orchestra positioned in a single straight line across the stage rather than the standard semi-circle configuration.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

John Corigliano's Pied piper fantasy, but it's a modern piece.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well what comes immediately to mind is the introit sung in churches, as the choir and procession of priests etc. enters the church. They also exit at the end singing something. Traditionally its often Gregorian chants that are sung for this purpose. There are other examples like this in sacred music (eg. Gabrielli composing his motets for brass and choir specifically for the acoustic of St. Mark's in Venice, the brass players where stationed around certain sections of the church to create specific musical (echo/reverb) effects. I'm not sure if its in the score, but in any case its been done in practice like that (its a convention/tradition).

There are many examples in post 1945 musics. Many escape my mind (as the poster above, you go to a concert of or including new music, and you often get these sorts of things). I know one of Elliott Carter's string quartets (either the 2nd or 3rd) has the players at opposite ends of the stage. Similar incorporation of theatrics/movement happens in some Stockhausen works, also Harry Partch.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Haydn's "Farewell" symphony leaps to mind...


Times two!!


----------

